# Thoughts on this motor please?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

favguy said:


> The plate shows the following:
> 
> Prestolite - Cheltenham, England
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Yeah, nice motor. From memory, 4 inch core stack (like the Impulse9) and 75 comm bars. Series wound. Get a good goin' over and a set of brushes and it should do well 

major


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

This motor seem really nice and will probably be perfect for a small car convertion.

About brush advance, I'm not sure, but when a look the pictures, it seem the angular brush is actually in advance by few degree. Watch carefully the brush contact vs center of the stator poles.

Also, because this motor have 65 bars instead 49 (like ADC and other similar motor) that give more bars between two consecutive brush set and allow you to set the brush advance at only 5-8 degree to run it at 144v. Less advance = more torque per amps.

For exemple, my D&D motor has 65 bars, it is rated at 72v, but it is neutrally set.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Many thanks for the feedback so far.

Yabert, 
Your smart build is looking very nice by the way!

Your comments on brush timing are interesting, I don't think the motor is advanced at present, the photo just makes the brush carrier look offset from the centre, it is angled, but ends up central to the comm. I'm pretty sure it's timing is neutral at present as it was rated for 36v when new and the head hasn't been moved since.

Your comments regarding the higher comm. bar count meaning it needs less advancement is very interesting, I'm almost ready to re-drill for the timing now, so would appreciate any further input from everybody to clarify thoughts on timing for this motor before I commit to drilling it!!

Regards

Paul


----------

